# SCB Stingray / Yamaha 250 SHO VMax



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

SCB Stingray
Two Tone - Metallic Gel Coat
Riser Box
Rod Locker
Removable Hard Top & High Bar
Garmin 740s
Audio - Fusion/WetSounds
Minn Kota TM - 24v/80#
Yeti Coolers
Wade Platform 
Custom Welded Trailer

Yamaha 250 SHO VMax
Bravo I - 24"

Perf. Stats w/ (2) People, (3) Batteries, (2) Yeti's, "T" Top on, 15 gal fuel: 6000 RPM @ 70 MPH.

Thank You Lonnie.

SCB Factory


----------



## Rotorman (Oct 11, 2009)

A work of art, do you have trouble with gel fading


----------



## fishdoc1 (May 22, 2004)

Will a K-top stay on that boat. Or will it get air borne. LOL


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

that's got to be a safety hazard with that k-top.

bad arse looking boat though.


----------



## BadBob (Dec 16, 2010)

WWWWOOOOOWWWWW !!!!!!!


----------



## shooks (May 12, 2010)

That two tone deck sure looks good. What the top of the k-top made of?


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Gilbert said:


> that's got to be a safety hazard with that k-top.


Why? Is the wind while towing it down the road at 70 different and therefore not an issue? :cop:

That's a sweet ride - curious as to what the back deck grab rail is for? Looks like the type you could wedge your feet under (like at the gym sit up station).


----------



## CamoWhaler (Jul 13, 2006)

Wow!!!!!!


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

ReelWork said:


> That's a sweet ride - curious as to what the back deck grab rail is for? Looks like the type you could wedge your feet under (like at the gym sit up station).


Foot rest for the folks sitting on the back ice chest. Slick ride as usual Eric.

Mike


----------



## younggun55 (Jun 18, 2009)

Sick!!!!!!!

How far out are your boats right now Eric? Trying to keep options open for the next sled.


----------



## Team FlatnSassy (Mar 26, 2009)

Here's the question......is the 70 MPH with the Riser and K-Top a product of the SHO or would you see the same top end with the 250 XS?


----------



## Levi (Mar 6, 2006)

Team FlatnSassy said:


> Here's the question......is the 70 MPH with the Riser and K-Top a product of the SHO or would you see the same top end with the 250 XS?


It doesn't matter, YOU WOULD LOSE YOUR BEER HAT at 70mph!!!


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Very cool, I want one


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

all I can say is Wow! you have an awesome imagination when it comes to designing boats. Keep up the outstanding work and keep feeding us the boat ****.


----------



## Team FlatnSassy (Mar 26, 2009)

Levi Levi Levi...thats not beer......thats the factory installed aux fuel cell for that long Matty to ULM run!


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Whats a BRAVO I - 24" ?


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

V-Bottom said:


> Whats a BRAVO I - 24" ?


The prop...A Mercury Prop, just saying lol.

Mike


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

10/4


----------



## out_fishin69 (Jun 17, 2008)

sick boat eric!!!! 

Are you using an amp for the stereo system or running direct from the fusion deck?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

Team FlatnSassy said:


> Here's the question......is the 70 MPH with the Riser and K-Top a product of the SHO or would you see the same top end with the 250 XS?


The SHO 250 on the Stingray has the same performance numbers as a Mercury 225 XS. It has a lot to do with the SHO not having a sportmaster lower unit.


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

out_fishin69 said:


> sick boat eric!!!!
> 
> Are you using an amp for the stereo system or running direct from the fusion deck?


We run an Amp. Wet Sounds Syn 4 (800 watt/4 channel)

A typical Audio system we install:

Fusion IP 600
Wet Sounds (2) 6.5", (1) 10", (1) Syn 4 Amp

Sounds great.


----------



## out_fishin69 (Jun 17, 2008)

scb factory said:


> We run an Amp. Wet Sounds Syn 4 (800 watt/4 channel)
> 
> A typical Audio system we install:
> 
> ...


Thanks, I have the fusion ip600 and just bought the wet sounds 650's. Guess I'm gonna have to buy the 10 and amp now..... Gotta keep up with the joneses!!!!


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> The SHO 250 on the Stingray has the same performance numbers as a Mercury 225 XS. It has a lot to do with the SHO not having a sportmaster lower unit.


I guess it doesn't have anything to do with the t-top, or the extra weight from the extra storage. Because we know boat speeds aren't effected by extra weight. lol


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

railbird said:


> I guess it doesn't have anything to do with the t-top, or the extra weight from the extra storage. Because we know boat speeds aren't effected by extra weight. lol


come on mannnnnn... obviously james in padre island or arkansas drove this boat and knows the specs it puts out in comaprison to a mercury being put on the exact same boat...

seriously.. what is the relation of james and SCB? james seems to speak for SCB quite often, on technical issues. is your last name simmons, james?


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

InfamousJ said:


> come on mannnnnn... obviously james in padre island or arkansas drove this boat and knows the specs it puts out in comaprison to a mercury being put on the exact same boat...
> 
> seriously.. what is the relation of james and SCB? james seems to speak for SCB quite often, on technical issues. is your last name simmons, james?


lol. james 'simmons' is also the all knowing on every outboard available today. just ask him. for example, he knows that etecs are the "least fuel efficient outboard on the market today." he knows this as fact because he's seen it first hand. :spineyes:


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

LMAO!:rotfl:



jeff.w said:


> lol. james 'simmons' is also the all knowing on every outboard available today. just ask him. for example, he knows that etecs are the "least fuel efficient outboard on the market today." he knows this as fact because he's seen it first hand. :spineyes:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

I was just repeating what Eric said about the comparison between the SHO and Mercury performance on another thread. He said that on his demo stingray sport, the 250 SHO ran as fast as the Mercury 225 Sport XS. The both ran 79 mph. I guess that didn't really answer the entire question asked but you get the point. Of course that boat above would be faster without the T top and riser box. We do own a SCB Stingray so I do have some first hand knowledge about Stingrays. I don't just talk out of my arse all the time, I do share knowledge that I've learned along the way. And I don't like E-tecs. We've been snowed in here at College in Arkansas since Tuesday night so yeah I'm bored and have been doing a lot of posting recently. I'll shut up now.

Yours Trully,
James Simmons Illgen


----------



## Dgeddings (Sep 16, 2010)

just since Tuesday, hell I've had 3+' in my yard for 2+ weeks, gonna be in the 60's next week though time to go get lines wet!

you guys ever finish that jet concept you were working on? I'm curious to see what the final numbers were on performance, my 22' sport jet wouldnt ever crack 43mph on a 3 blade merc impeller


----------



## Slimshady (Jan 11, 2005)

Dude, don't shut up. Your just passionate about what you've learned while enjoying a great sport. Nothing wrong with that. Just be prepared for feedback. There's a lot of guys here that have twice your age in experience weather they express it or not. 

By the way, how many E-tec's have YOU owned to form this opinion? Just saying...


----------



## Dgeddings (Sep 16, 2010)

hey James, which college are you at anyway, if your near hot springs you need to hit ouachita and hamilton if you haven't yet, i know it's off topic but figured I'd get it out before I forgot


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

I'm at Harding in Searcy which is about 50 miles north east of Little Rock.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

you had to go that far to train for a "mercury certified technician" certificate?

:rotfl:

it's all good james...


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

Nope an accountant LOL. PS infamous J, I like your boat.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

bean counter.... more power to you... that's something I don't understand or have patience to figure out... I just spend, can't forecast my spending or budget for spending... just spend. LOL


----------



## Dgeddings (Sep 16, 2010)

same IJ, my wife has her MBA, she just tries to slow me down mwahaha


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

I would rather have Eric Simmon's job haha


----------



## B&C (Jul 23, 2010)

Hey Eric,
You definitely produce some of the coolest boats around. Why don't you keep your website up to date with all the new ones rolling out the door?

I always have to dig them out of 2cool to show my buddies your latest masterpiece.


----------



## Dgeddings (Sep 16, 2010)

i havent even found his website, does it exist?


----------



## TXPIRATE (Jan 28, 2009)

Eric,

You need to have a Tee Top on that boat like David Pilgrim had on his old Majek in Rockport. It was hydraulically actuated so he could trim it when he was hauling *****. Just a thought.


----------



## num1machinegunneroif (Jan 29, 2011)

OMG!!!!!!!!


----------



## stew1tx (Oct 15, 2004)

TXPIRATE said:


> Eric,
> 
> You need to have a Tee Top on that boat like David Pilgrim had on his old Majek in Rockport. It was hydraulically actuated so he could trim it when he was hauling *****. Just a thought.


Dang, I was just going to suggest......


----------



## stew1tx (Oct 15, 2004)

Oh, I have experience in all those motors. I will withhold my opinions based on experience because I know it will not sit well with some.


----------



## out_fishin69 (Jun 17, 2008)

Eric - Will a merc sportsman lower unit bolt up on a yamaha?


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

stew1tx said:


> Oh, I have experience in all those motors. I will withhold my opinions based on experience because I know it will not sit well with some.


Come on, do tell... If you didn't want to, then why post up a comment like that??? :spineyes:


----------



## out_fishin69 (Jun 17, 2008)

ReelWork said:


> Come on, do tell... If you didn't want to, then why post up a comment like that??? :spineyes:


X2..... a lil weird to comment and not let it all out


----------



## num1machinegunneroif (Jan 29, 2011)

SAYYYY ITTTTT.........


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

I doubt i will ever own an SCB but if I do it will be this combo, well different colors though


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

out_fishin69 said:


> Eric - Will a merc sportsman lower unit bolt up on a yamaha?


We saw an scb being towed in yesterday with a sportmaster gear case blown, just out of warranty according to the owner. Thats $7000 to repair. He didn't look happy.


----------



## out_fishin69 (Jun 17, 2008)

railbird said:


> We saw an scb being towed in yesterday with a sportmaster gear case blown, just out of warranty according to the owner. Thats $7000 to repair. He didn't look happy.


That blows...... $7k???? That's a lil much IMO!!! I'd rather TRP my 200hpdi for half that price.


----------



## fishnfool (Jul 23, 2004)

railbird said:


> We saw an scb being towed in yesterday with a sportmaster gear case blown, just out of warranty according to the owner. Thats $7000 to repair. He didn't look happy.


Whose was it? I towed in a SCB Saturday with a 200SHO that had the prop shaft break. They all break.

BTW - I'm using Coleman's lower unit now because my lower unit popped, and I'm waiting on new one but it's warranty.

A new SportMaster is no where near $7k...


----------



## fishnfool (Jul 23, 2004)

*Here Chuck - just for you LOL*

Video:


----------



## BSweeny (Jul 18, 2006)

Sport master is around $3800... Not 7k


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

fishnfool said:


> Video:


lol, how's that yamaha pushing that merc with a rope. hehe
We saw you boys sunday driving thru portland. Scotty and i were headed out for an afternoon of fishing. See you at the next trs.


----------



## fattyflattie (May 20, 2008)

BSweeny said:


> Sport master is around $3800... Not 7k


That sounds alot closer to what i would have guessed.


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

railbird said:


> We saw an scb being towed in yesterday with a sportmaster gear case blown, just out of warranty according to the owner. Thats $7000 to repair. He didn't look happy.


so is any of the above true lol? this happened on saturday not sunday, it had a yammy LU on it, the same LU thats seems to have a issue with snapping prop shafts, the owner was at the weigh in and not even on the boat when being towed so I'm not sure how you could tell how happy he was, how long have sho's been out? I cant believe they are already out of warranty, and a SM is about half of $7k. All of that about right? Oh yea congrats to Rowsey on the win in his Mercury powered Haynie .

Mike


----------



## ExplorerTv (Apr 18, 2006)

Im Headed South said:


> so is any of the above true lol? this happened on saturday not sunday, it had a yammy LU on it, the same LU thats seems to have a issue with snapping prop shafts, the owner was at the weigh in and not even on the boat when being towed so I'm not sure how you could tell how happy he was, how long have sho's been out? I cant believe they are already out of warranty, and a SM is about half of $7k. All of that about right? Oh yea congrats to Rowsey on the win in his Mercury powered Haynie .
> 
> Mike


They got smart the next day and ran a boat with an Opti for a 5th place finish! Hope the water is clear this weekend... I know the exact coordinates of where they lost the prop shaft... My Opti needs a new Bravo Pro XS!


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

So Im not sure how to ask this without it sounding like bashing which is not my intent.... Im a yamaha owner, dont mind mercury and have nothing against them, if I was looking for speed as my main concern it would probably be my choice. But how come is it I have seen so many of these mercurys in the classifed with low hours and new powerheads? Is it just from the fact that they are the go to motor for speed and people run them harder because of that or what?

Again by no means trying to start a pissin match..


----------



## DHS (Jan 31, 2008)

*different boat*



Im Headed South said:


> so is any of the above true lol? this happened on saturday not sunday, it had a yammy LU on it, the same LU thats seems to have a issue with snapping prop shafts, the owner was at the weigh in and not even on the boat when being towed so I'm not sure how you could tell how happy he was, how long have sho's been out? I cant believe they are already out of warranty, and a SM is about half of $7k. All of that about right? Oh yea congrats to Rowsey on the win in his Mercury powered Haynie .
> 
> Mike


Mike,
Chuck is talking about a different boat. They were fishing out of Ingleside. I personally purchased a Sportmaster lower unit from chris's marine a little over a year ago for a 250 pro xs and paid in the neighborhood of *$6200-$6500.* Either they are that expensive or they saw me coming. If chris stumbles onto this thread maybe he can give his input on the going prices of these gear cases. So yes maybe not dead on but definately true.

Damon


----------



## El Primero (Jun 14, 2008)

I was fishing with chuck when we saw the boat in ingleside, not the SHO that popped a shaft sat. The 7k is the figure I mentioned to him. As Damon stated the 6200-6500 what we were quoted after smacking the SM against some rock. I forgot I was adding in the price of a new bravo which takes the total to about 7.


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

_I never said it was a yamaha, i doubt a sm gearcase would fit a sho. Wonder why all these gear cases are failing on these surface piercing setups? very curious._


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

railbird said:


> _I never said it was a yamaha, i doubt a sm gearcase would fit a sho. Wonder why all these gear cases are failing on these surface piercing setups? very curious._


The Merc SportMaster is built to run on the surface with true Low Water pickup, larger and thicker skeg, & 1.25" prop shaft.

The Merc and Yamaha cases are totally different kinds of failures.

Yes we can install a SM on the Yamaha. Adapter kit is around $2K.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

the yamaha sho doesnt have "true low water" pickup? it doesn't need a bobs added to it.. I know that much.

I don't know what an adaptor kit means nor am mechanically inclined on this stuff.. so I ask.. how many inches in length does a sportmaster and/or adaptor kit add to the SHO motor? i.e. was a 20", now a 23"...


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

InfamousJ said:


> the yamaha sho doesnt have "true low water" pickup? it doesn't need a bobs added to it.. I know that much.
> 
> I don't know what an adaptor kit means nor am mechanically inclined on this stuff.. so I ask.. how many inches in length does a sportmaster and/or adaptor kit add to the SHOW motor? i.e. was a 20", now a 23"...


The Yamaha has lower side water pick up (and it works well).

Low water pick up is on the under side of the gear case bullet to allow full surfacing of gear case.

Adapter kit adds about an 1" to motor:

http://www.yamaha-rebuild.com/Sportmaster%20kit.htm

http://www.yamaha-rebuild.com/Hydro Tec HPDI Gearcase Mod.htm


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

good trivia to learn... thanks


----------

